# Failed Australian best job competition candidate gets offer



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A candidate who failed in her application to get Australia's Best Job in the World, has been nonetheless given a top job with a role in the final stages of the global competition. Tourism Australia is to employ Ellenor Argyropoulos on its social media team to use her photography skills to create destination content for [...]

Click to read the full news article: Failed Australian best job competition candidate gets offer...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

